# Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti & non-ti)



## Adhip007 (Apr 5, 2013)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair VX550

2. What is your budget?
Ans: ~20k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: Currently I am using ViewSonic VA2038wm monitor which support 1600 X 900, however, I am planning to upgrade to HD monitor.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Phenom II X6 1100T + ASUS M5A88M + Palit GTX 260 + 2 x 4GB Ram(Corsair Vengeance) + 200 GB(Hitachi) + 500 GB(Seagate) SATA + ViewSonic VA2038wm + Hyper 212 (push pull) + 5 fans


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

go for the 7870...

and change the PSU asap.

CX500V2 / GS500 Will be more than enough


----------



## ZTR (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> go for the 7870...
> 
> and change the PSU asap.
> 
> CX500V2 / GS500 Will be more than enough



I believe VX550 is MUCH better than those two.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 5, 2013)

*www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=62

Don't see any bad reviews there.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 5, 2013)

VX series is one of the best PSUs designed by Corsair, it is perfectly okay for any current generation Graphics cards within 20K.

Adhip007, within a budget of 20K, you have missed one option, HD 7870 LE/XT which is a stripped down version of HD 7950 and performs very close to GTX 660 Ti and available around 18K. Check: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST

You can also check this thread for reference: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

oh sorry!!! i mixed it up with VS series.. my bad!!


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

@cilus Yeah I was thinking of 7870 LE/XT too. But I haven't found it in Bangalore (asked Aashirwad, as well as flipkart) and in bangalore Sapphire 7870 OC 2 GB cost around 17900 + tax (5.5) and 660 Ti (~19800 + tax). So I am in little dilemma what to buy.

@anirbandd .. I am using VX550 from June 2009 .. Rock solid performance. Will change in future provided I get similar product. In fact I would not change GTX260 at all, if Crysis 3 worked on this card. I can play BF3, Skyrim, Farcry3 at medium to high level graphics setting.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2013)

I have posted the link for MD Computers, a Kolkata based shop and also offers Online shopping. You can get it from there without any worry as hey are very reputed and most of the Kolkata guys here, have purchased something from that shop.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2013)

@ OP - if you can increase the budget a little and get Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X @ 21.4k.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I have posted the link for MD Computers, a Kolkata based shop and also offers Online shopping. You can get it from there without any worry as hey are very reputed and most of the Kolkata guys here, have purchased something from that shop.



i can vouch for MD Comp. Infact, in my experience, MD comp gives better pricing than Vedant. 
ask for Palash. he is in charge of the gaming accessories section.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 6, 2013)

@anirbandd & Cilus Thanks. I know MD computers very well. Actually I am from Kolkata only, but for my Job I am staying at Bangalore. I am planning to go to Kolkata during May. So thinking of waiting for a month. But earlier Vedant used to give better pricing than MD right?

@Topgear I doubt that VX550 will able to support HD7950. And I am really on tight budget can't exceed 20k (it would be better I can get it in 17k).


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

the prices vary from people to people..

talk to sumonpathak.. he may be able to get you lower prices at Vedant


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 6, 2013)

BTW. who provides service for Sapphire Cards?


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2013)

Aditya Infotech ..


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 7, 2013)

One Info .. HD7870 XT seems unavailable in Bangalore


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2013)

Get the HD 7950 when you visit Kolkata in May. That will be the best option.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp;amp;amp;amp; non-ti)*

Dont fret over 7870 xt, its performance is slightly lower than 660ti
Basically performance : gtx 660< hd 7870< 7870xt < gtx 660ti < hd 7950
And price wise they are same too.
But with hd 7950 you can get fancy vapor x or dc2t version.
If getting 660ti get the zotac one and flash or overclock it to zotac 660ti amp, then it will equivalent to overclocked 7950 and will strip the stock ones!! Plus its one of the smallest high end gfx card

+ it has lifetime warranty on registration, and did I mention its the fastest 660ti?? 

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6159/49206.png

And that pic is for relative performance with other 660tis before people start bashing me for driver updates etc from amd.

And now that I researched more see this:
*techreport.com/review/24022/does-the-radeon-hd-7950-stumble-in-windows-8/10
This certainly kills thos hd 7950 being much faster than 660ti comments.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 9, 2013)

@vaibhavs800: I am aware that 660 ti is giving higher performance than 7870 and smoother performance than 7950. But both 7950 and 660 ti are little bit our of budget for me (max 20k) and I have VX550, which I do not think will be able to support 660ti or 7950.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

Then get the 7870xt/le in a heartbeat at 18.2k

But vx will support gtx 660ti/ hd 7950
And 7870le takes more power than even a 7950
So power wise:
Gtx 660ti< hd 7950< 7870xt


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ OP - if you can increase the budget a little and get Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X @ 21.4k.


nothing liker it.. cant agree more


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> nothing liker it.. cant agree more


Have you even read a couple of last posts??
Read bedore you write


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Have you even read a couple of last posts??
> Read bedore you write



FYI.. I read the whole thread before posting it. Also, you need not wonder why did I quote topgears comment on 7950 as there were other posts suggesting 7950. It was because topgear posted it first. 

Moreover, I just posted my view on it and as the op already is willing to shell out 20K, i think he should be able to arrange for another 1.5K for a kickass GPU by the time he gets it.. (in the month of May)


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 9, 2013)

@ vaibhavs800 .. Thanks mate ... You made it difficult to decide   .. Well in Bangalore cards are way too costly and 7870LE/XT are not available and for 7870 OC/GHZ, they are asking for 18k . So will wait for some time, as I will be in Kolkata during first week of May, preferably I will buy it from MD or Vedant. (my GTX260 was bought from Vedant(2009)).


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> @ vaibhavs800 .. Thanks mate ... You made it difficult to decide   .. Well in Bangalore cards are way too costly and 7870LE/XT are not available and for 7870 OC/GHZ, they are asking for 18k . So will wait for some time, as I will be in Kolkata during first week of May, preferably I will buy it from MD or Vedant. (my GTX260 was bought from Vedant(2009)).



I can offer to help you here a little if u want.. I got my 7870 GHz from Hyd for 16.5K 2 months ago.. 

Can check with them this weekend as I am going to hyd for 5 days.. BTW, I am currently in blore..


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

At 18k, price increase is just too much from performance standpoint of a 7870 over gtx 660+ some nvidia exclusive features.



rakesh_ic said:


> FYI.. I read the whole thread before posting it. Also, you need not wonder why did I quote topgears comment on 7950 as there were other posts suggesting 7950. It was because topgear posted it first.
> 
> Moreover, I just posted my view on it and as the op already is willing to shell out 20K, i think he should be able to arrange for another 1.5K for a kickass GPU by the time he gets it.. (in the month of May)



If you did then you should have checked the link I provided of techreport, which clearly states about frame latencies troubling hd 7950 and a 660ti giving better performance. Moreover I suggested the fastest 660ti after which op told he could not buy them bcos of budget constraints.
So suggesting a 7950 is pointless as neither can the ip buy it, nor its performance better plus sapphore locked its voltage.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2013)

if it comes to the technicality of it, I would say 660ti cant overclock as any of the 78xx or above cards do.. So for the price point and the VFM, AMD cards beat 660 series any given day.

I hope you know 660ti's shortcoming and the reason for the low OC capabilities of it. If not, feel free to google it out.. 

PS:: I cant access links at office so i dont even bother to check them out ..


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah nvidia cards have locked voltage but its cheaper + nvidia xperience and adaptive vsync.
If I hadnt read techreport's article on hd 7950, I would have choosed it to. I just couldnt believe a card with therotically more than twice bandwidth and everything else could be beaten by a 660ti. But then zotac's amp! Was always better than rest. But it doesnt matter anymore, op now has 7870xt as his best option for ~18.2k


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800, update your self and read again, if you want to point about the Frame latency issues. With the catalyst 13.2 beta Drivers, the farme latency issues have been mostly resolved.
From your posts, I am getting an idea that you are an Intel/nvidia fan boy and post anything to prove your point...The techreport who has first reported the Frame latency issues with the AMD cards, again performed another test with the 13.2 Beta driver and you seems to forget about sharing that piece of information. 

Have a read here: A driver update to reduce Radeon frame times - The Tech Report - Page 1

For your information, with the current 13.3 Beta drivers, HD 7950 does have lower frame latencies than GTX 660 Ti in most of the recent games like Crysis 3, tomb Raider. Currently this methodology has been accepected by most of the review sites like Tom's hardware, Anandtech and Guru3d. So check any of the newest games reviews on those sites  to get a current state of Frame Latency in AMD cards.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

They change from time to time but its not like hd 7950 wins by a long shot at 1080p. Techreport and toms again reviewed latencies while using them in cf and sli, and again the gtx 660ti won. I cant say anything about latest drivers as I dont own both the products. I also stated that 660ti is cheaper, zotac one is faster, and some nvidia additional benefits. And I suggested op 3 cards. And in last few posts I suggested him 7870xt. 
I like intel cpu's but on gpu side I am neutral except I like adaptive vsync very much. Triple buffering is a natural solution but needs additional hassles to setup. What I gained in this forum is 80% of you never suggest nvidia/intel. If someone asks you a 15k gpu, your first reaction is extend your budget get hd 7870, if somebody asks it under 20k, your answer is get hd 7950, if someone asks 25k, it must be 7950/70, and calling me a fanboy. For me ultimate gpu is hd 7870 ( normal edition) due to price/performance. Whats so hard to swallow, that in the end you get, what you pay for.
Gpu's are already so loud I dont like to overclock them, but I admitted that nvidia's are voltage locked. But no 2 gpus are same and we cant take overclocking as a factor. I never oppose, or retort to any post, is it necessary that only my comments must be scrutinized if op likes them?? When was the last time you suggested intel/nvidia, while I suggested hd 7950/7870xt and fx 6300 in that other thread. I never ask anybody to raise their budget because there is always something better, but intel and nvidia being evil just because they are larger corporations doesnt go well with me :-/

And dont get me started how you fellow digitians made fun of the person, running sli on i5 3570k while you all suggested op fx 8350 which cant even beat it in one game in 100-120k thread


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

Buddy, stop posting rubbish if you don't know about the facts and don't make points over the fact that OP is not requiring. Is OP going for a Multi-GPU setup? I can't remember him posting such requirement...so pointing out SLI over Crossfire is again entirely an off topic and irrelevant discussion here. And since nVidia GPUs are voltage locked so you don't like to overclock them....and you are telling us fan boys.

And regarding your posts about 80% of forum members suggest AMD/ATI, they suggest what is best for the given price point. Your opinion is like everybody has passed the examination and so I must fail to do something different. 

And what are the hassles of Tripple buffering setup, please share with us.



> If someone asks you a 15k gpu, your first reaction is extend your budget get hd 7870, if somebody asks it under 20k, your answer is get hd 7950, if someone asks 25k, it must be 7950/70, and calling me a fanboy. For me ultimate gpu is hd 7870 ( normal edition) due to price/performance. Whats so hard to swallow, that in the end you get, what you pay for.



Don't you think we suggest the best he can get by spending a little bit of money. At 25K, nobody has suggested HD 7970 but at 27K, instead of going for a GTX 670, HD 7970 is always better. Rest of the facts you are making out....show me a thread where a HD 7970 is suggested for 25K budget. It is a fact that in India, the price of HD 7970 and GTX 670 Ti is really close and by paying little extra you can get good amount of performance boost.

For your posts, it is pretty clear you have no idea of handling any kind of high end components and posting most of the time based on your guess and liking. You have pointed Frame latency out of no where and I have posted you valid links from the same site you are referring. It is you who is not at all concentrating about the  facts, not us.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 10, 2013)

First stop double posting. Second toms most recent review focused on sli/cf with latest drivers, thats what I meant. So I cannot post performance from latest drivers. There is no vast differemce between gtx 670 and hd 7970, they are within 5% of each other, while mostly nvidia having lead in newer titles due to their better driver support ( a general truth)
Plus there is a price difference of 3k. I can pose the same argument against hd 7950 or 7870 where 660ti and 670 are faster. 
And nvidia/ intel always have better efficiency. In intels case you can run two i5's when fx 8350 is under load and breaks all power barriers and its efficiency goes on decreasing as you go on overclocking as duly noted by anandtech. Every gpu in india above 10k is priced relative to its performance. When someone can get a perfectly good nvidia card in his budget why you all always suggest him to extend his budget and get the next big thing from amd.
I cant agree with you and never will. The day amd creates a better performer, I will instantly switch side ( and thats not something intel/ nvidia fanboys do)
I never ask anyone to raise his budget if he is not buying some low end gpu and never will. I found that link as a direct comparison on techreport so I posted it here. Had amd won I would have still posted it. And I expressed my shock that how could nvidia win with almost half the bandwidth. I never knew the result beforehand.
Leave it you can never convince me to get something using twice the power to get same performance as intel counterpart. The only amd cpu I like are fx 6300, 8320 in latest piledrivers and fx 6300 was never launched here and other was overpriced. You go on suggesting amd's benefits I will suggest nvidia's/ intel's.  I am not the only one who thinks you are strongly on amd's side if you think I am on nvidia's/ intel's.
If some more recent article had come from techreport, you could have easily posted it here and I would have acknowledged my mistake, isnt that whats discussions mean? But to just suggest something on theorotical performance, not including price/performance, efficiency is not a way to get to right decisions.
Like in case of 7970, while 670 being 10% less costly performs within 5% of hd 7970 leading to better price/performance and has greater efficiency. Is etting up and disabling triple buffering, a one click solution on ccc? Thats what I meant.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2013)

^no one double posts by themselves.. its a forum bug 
maybe you should really start involving yourself more in the forum.. theres a lot of complaints here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/161164-tdf-upgraded-post-bugs-here-please.html


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 10, 2013)

He could have edited it


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*



vaibhavs800 said:


> First stop double posting. Second toms most recent review focused on sli/cf with latest drivers, thats what I meant. So I cannot post performance from latest drivers. There is no vast differemce between gtx 670 and hd 7970, they are within 5% of each other, while mostly nvidia having lead in newer titles due to their better driver support ( a general truth)
> Plus there is a price difference of 3k. I can pose the same argument against hd 7950 or 7870 where 660ti and 670 are faster.
> And nvidia/ intel always have better efficiency. In intels case you can run two i5's when fx 8350 is under load and breaks all power barriers and its efficiency goes on decreasing as you go on overclocking as duly noted by anandtech. Every gpu in india above 10k is priced relative to its performance. When someone can get a perfectly good nvidia card in his budget why you all always suggest him to extend his budget and get the next big thing from amd.
> I cant agree with you and never will. The day amd creates a better performer, I will instantly switch side ( and thats not something intel/ nvidia fanboys do)
> ...



Don't try to teach us what to do here and what to suggest and keep your foolish and idiotic opinion with you about suggesting. What you think does not going to change a single thing because all of them are wrong. Also why bring FX 8350 or any CPU related discussion here? Go through the whole thread and let me know if anyone has brought those irrelevant discussion here.

2ndly, you are just talking nonsense without a single valid link, "I can post some thing" is not gonna work. Til now you have posted a single link and claimed to know it all but that has been already cleared by that site in their next review but since it is highlighting AMD, you didn't think to share it with us.

You are going too much off topic while posting your points and they are baseless too. So be careful next time.



vaibhavs800 said:


> He could have edited it



Again don't try to teach us what do with your little brain. The forum bug of double posting happens once you leave the page just after posting.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol thats all I could manage !
I would get an instant ban but what can I do about you? 
Lord dont punish me I didnt know about a site bug!! 
And btw I suggested op to get a 7870xt, you are the one who started personal attacks.
Incinerator attacks me when I say " No one will go to the extent of getting and inferior product to support amd" and I said that when according to the projections will be the best time for amd to attack intel " during broadwell and its successors era"
You are pissed of because how dare I suggested nvidia 660ti and showed a link where it mowed down hd 7950.
Btw I still cannot find where techreport talked about that reversal between them.
Intel's quick sync is crap, nvidia's adaptive vsync and experience is crap and whats amd doing pushing gpgpu when none of the fx even have an integrated graphics. And fyi handbrake is getting quicksync and read its benefits and features on anandtech. + another gk110 gpu is oncoming to show amd its place.
Price-performance ratio is wrong?? Buzz off bozo I aint coming back to this forum till retards like you are its admins. Now ban me as many times as you want and probably you will delete this comment too. Oh I am shuddering in fear!
That was a class A sarcastic attack for you so your little pea brain can understand.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2013)

You are not able to find it probably because you can't read properly. Go to the previous page and you will find a link posted by me where techreport had again retested the latency issues with the Catalyst 13.2 beta pre-release driver. Stop talking BS here. Also check the latest game reviews for Tomb Raider everywhere after the 13.2 driver release. But I think you are not going to look anywhere and will be blabbering here in an endless loop. So posting here:

*media.bestofmicro.com/C/1/377569/original/TombRaider-V.png


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 10, 2013)

one thing you still have to understand while any purchase is the simple abbrevation VFM. 

So if someone suggests a card which is 1-1.5K > than the bdget which is something like 20K (its a big sum dude) for a VFM card, its completely reasonable.. 
But if you want him to take something by promoting it the way the shopkeepers do for higher margin by blabbering some irrelevant information, I think you should try it somewhere else.. People here arent fools who read between the lines and talk "assumptions and self-inferences" here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Lol thats all I could manage !
> I would get an instant ban but what can I do about you?
> Lord dont punish me I didnt know about a site bug!!
> And btw I suggested op to get a 7870xt, you are the one who started personal attacks.
> ...



Just a highlight.


----------



## vkl (Apr 11, 2013)

vaibhavs800

Dual GPU set ups from both sides have problem,it is not like nvidia cards are better in every game with lower stuttering than AMD counter parts,it is quite the opposite in some games like dirt showdown and things can/do change with drivers.Yes,SLI can be said to be overall smoother than crossfirex counterparts in quite a number of games overall as of now.Then there is Radeon pro to assist.But SLI and crossfire is not part of the context here.

The thing in context is single GPU and there are reasons for suggesting hd7950 over gtx660ti.Both are good cards and priced close.Hd7950 performs generally somewhat better for most games overall with the latest tests.The frame latency issue on single GPU is not that noticeable in many games plus nvidia cards also suffer from this in some games.
You posted a link on BF3 performance from anandtech.One single game doesn't show the whole picture.That review was way back in august tested with catalyst 12.7Beta and the performance have improved a lot in many games after that with driver releases.A hitman absolution review would show how hd7950 is better than gtx670 but that doesn't show the overall picture.Gtx660ti's performance is also hit by its lower memory bandwidth in situations where higher bandwidth is required.
There's no need to pick an argument unnecessarily here by bringing things that are not part of context here."Dual GPU set ups,"i5 3570k","fx8350" etc are not required here.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't argue on early/launch day reviews. 

There was this review done by HardOCP in November. HD 7950 Boost, GTX 660 Ti and HD 7870 Ghz are nicely compared. HARDOCP - Introduction - Fall 2012 GPU and Driver Comparison Roundup and here's Techpowerup's performance summary after Catalyst 12.11 beta. AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp

nVidia makes sense at GTX 650 Ti which fits the 10K price mark comfortably and GTX 660 which is well faster than HD 7850 and costs only slightly more.

Coming to OP's question, HD 7870 Ghz from Sapphire can be had for 16.5K from MD Computers provides the best VFM in his budget.

GTX 660 Ti is in HD 7950 territory @ 20-22K and HD 7950 is well faster now after Catalyst 12.11 betas. [read HardOCP's review] Plus, Techreport's latency issues are also solved with Catalyst 13.3 beta.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys... Most probably I will buy HD7870 Ghz and will rather spent remaining money buying games instead of increase of 5 - 10 FPS. If I had money most probably I would buy 660 Ti (Long term Nvidia user  Geforce 5600FX -> 7600 GT -> GTX260) but seeing VFM, I am looking forward to 7870.

And please do not fight over it, I just asked it as I was not able to make my mind.

Peace.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2013)

so on which version of HD7870 you are eyeing on ? I mean DC II, TF III or something more special ?


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am planning on this: *mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=pro...IBU=HD 7870=211=GPU&path=74_86&product_id=837


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> I am planning on this: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION


"Product not found"! post another link.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> I am planning on this: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION


Good choice. Unbeatable at the price.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*



harshilsharma63 said:


> "Product not found"! post another link.



Check this:
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

One more thing, How AMD compensate the PhysX? I have a game (Train Simulator) which uses PhysX engine (I am a Railfan so I play this game extensively and spent most of my money to buy its DLCs) so how performance will be affected? Are Havok and PhysX are the Same?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2013)

No, with AMD cards, you have to turn off the PhsyX as it runs only on nvidia hardware. If you switch on PhysX with an AMD GPU then PhysX will run on CPU and nVidia deliberately crippled the performance of PhysX code in CPU.


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*



Adhip007 said:


> Check this:
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> One more thing, How AMD compensate the PhysX? I have a game (Train Simulator) which uses PhysX engine (I am a Railfan so I play this game extensively and spent most of my money to buy its DLCs) so how performance will be affected? Are Havok and PhysX are the Same?



I Personally Like Physx but there don't seem to be many games on the horizon that will take advantage of this particular feature

Except batman arkham city,borderlands 2 and  Few more 

differences between having PhysX on or off is slightly noticeable in the games that support it


with physics on ,you will get to see PhysX-based particle effects ,Means The Gaming environment will be more detailed And realistic In scenes where it need to use The physx


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2013)

nVidia has already made the new PhysX SDK open source and added support for optimized CPU execution. So in future PhysX will also run in CPU with good performance and you won't be needing nVidia GPU for it.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Then it is a good news as already ordered HD7870


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

^^ ordered from FK or MD ? 



Adhip007 said:


> Check this:
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> One more thing, How AMD compensate the PhysX? I have a game (Train Simulator) which uses PhysX engine (I am a Railfan so I play this game extensively and spent most of my money to buy its DLCs) so how performance will be affected? Are Havok and PhysX are the Same?



anyway, I'm a great fan of Train/Rail simulator and have ran both Railworks 2 and 3 ( and many DLCs and TS EE ). You can't disable physx ( physx must be installed in order to play these games ) but physx being running on the cpu I've never felt a little slowdown.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*



topgear said:


> ^^ ordered from FK or MD ?
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I'm a great fan of Train/Rail simulator and have ran both Railworks 2 and 3 ( and many DLCs and TS EE ). You can't disable physx ( physx must be installed in order to play these games ) but physx being running on the cpu I've never felt a little slowdown.



Ordered from MD. Then it is of great relief. One more thing, did buy Marias Pass yet?


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*



Adhip007 said:


> Ordered from MD. Then it is of great relief. One more thing, did buy Marias Pass yet?



thanks for the info and I don't have Train Simulator 2013 and the Marias Pass released for TS 2013 only, right ?


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 17, 2013)

yes, it is release for TS2013.. Waiting for next steam sale to buy it


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 19, 2013)

Latest update: MD Computers is saying that Sapphire HD7870 GHz Edition is out of stock (They have two unit which are defective). Hence they offered ASUS HD7870 DC2 V2 model at same price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Need help for choosing GFX card ( Hd7870 or GTX660 ti &amp; non-ti)*

^ that won't be a big problem as you can always overclock manually.

^ that won't be a big problem as you can always overclock manually.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

Asus is good. 

but you can wait for them to restock if you want.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2013)

Also Direct CU II coolers are extremely efficient, better than normal dual fan cooler comes with Sapphire cards. So you can easily overclock the card manually to improve performance.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 21, 2013)

They already shipped yesterday night..


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats and Asus offers 1 year of extra warranty


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

congrats on purchase

about Physx , CPU Physx is enough provided you have a decent CPU


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys ... I small update . the Card they gave is ASUS HD7870 DC2 GHZ edition not V2.. I heard it wrongly .. still it is running cooler than GTX260(palit sonic edition) and is lighter too.

Moderators; Please close this thread.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats buddy 

Happy Gaming


----------

